# Next Lens Canon Should Release?



## Tanispyre (May 2, 2014)

So since 2014 is supposed to be the year of the lens, I figured would put out a list of my "Dream" lenses and try a poll to see which ones would be the most exciting to people. I tried to think of lenses that would be feasible, no 20-2000mm F2.8 lenses allowed. Since Canon isn't giving us much fodder yet for the rumor mill on the lenses, let's make a little noise of our own. 

As for me, my top lenses on my lust list would be a 12-14mm F4 EF, and a 50mm F2.0 Macro IS. What are your lust list lenses?


----------



## Tanispyre (May 2, 2014)

On the poll, I configured it to allow you to pick your top 2 choices, if you want to vote twice.


----------



## Ruined (May 3, 2014)

My only two wants at this point:
1) EF 135mm f/2L II
2) EF 35mm f/1.4L II

Would be nice to see a couple of other ancient lenses upgraded with superior image quality:
50mm f/1.8 IS
85mm f/1.8 IS


----------



## Bernd FMC (May 3, 2014)

I´ve marked the 12-14 f4 - but an Update for the 17-40 would be nice too.

Bernd


----------



## dgatwood (May 3, 2014)

A remake of the 50mm f/1.0 with a proper ring AF.


----------



## tolusina (May 3, 2014)

TS-E 45mm f/2.8L II
or
TS-E 43mm f/2.8L


----------



## JLRoyal42 (May 3, 2014)

Niether… They should update the 35mm 1.4 L with the mark 2 version.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 3, 2014)

Ruined said:


> My only two wants at this point:
> 1) EF 135mm f/2L II
> 2) EF 35mm f/1.4L II



What would you like changed?


----------



## RobertG. (May 3, 2014)

tolusina said:


> TS-E 45mm f/2.8L II
> or
> TS-E 43mm f/2.8L



Totally agree! But a TS-E 50mm f/2.8L would also be OK.


----------



## Razor2012 (May 4, 2014)

I'd like to see a 14-24L 2.8. It would fit perfect with the 24-70 & 70-200.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 5, 2014)

135L f/1.8 IS


----------



## zagga (May 9, 2014)

TS-E 50mm f/2.8L


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 9, 2014)

They need redesigns of the EF17-40mm f4L and EF24-105mm f4L both are past their sell by date.


----------



## Berowne (Jun 8, 2014)

New Crop-Lenses with L-Quality and Crop-prizes.

For instance: 
* EF-S 35/1.4 USM (about 300€) 
* EF-S 60/2.8 Macro USM IS (about 400€)
* EF-S 50-135/2.8 USM IS (about 600€) and 
* EF-S 180/2.8 USM IS (about 1500€). 

But this will never happen.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd like to see two ASAP which I would go out and buy as soon as they went on sale...

EF 20-200mm f4 IS L - Full frame
EF-M 15-85mm pancake - don't care what f-stop

In the longer term, I'd like to see a EF 200-460mm F4.0-5.6 IS, with 82mm thread for under £2k, that works with a 1.4x extender and a F8.0 focusing patch for the 6D ;-)


----------



## Aaron77 (Jun 8, 2014)

A new 100-400mm or similar range is needed as there are no great zoom lens with the same range that are amazing, except the 200-400 . Would love to see it release this year along side the 7d mark ii.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Tanispyre said:


> So since 2014 is supposed to be the year of the lens, I figured would put out a list of my "Dream" lenses and try a poll to see which ones would be the most exciting to people. I tried to think of lenses that would be feasible, no 20-2000mm F2.8 lenses allowed. Since Canon isn't giving us much fodder yet for the rumor mill on the lenses, let's make a little noise of our own.
> 
> As for me, my top lenses on my lust list would be a 12-14mm F4 EF, and a 50mm F2.0 Macro IS. What are your lust list lenses?


My choice would be a good border to border 50mm at its widest apperture and the 12-24mm


----------



## zim (Jun 8, 2014)

EF 50mm 1.8 L IS 
Really usable at 1.8, Yeah I know never going to happen, looking forward to see what the 50 will be they do release

Canon just announced the other EF lens that was top of my next lens list, busy saving for that, year of the lens 50% complete for me!!!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 8, 2014)

Canon really should replace the oldest lens in ef lineup. Also I would like to see new 400mm f/4 is and 500mm f/5.6 is added to super tele lens lineup. I know a lot of birders who would like to add those lenses in their bags.


----------



## Zv (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd be glad to see a new 50 but I'd be excited for a 12-24 f/whatever.


----------



## FTb-n (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm waiting for an EF 50 f1.4 USM IS followed be an EF 85 f2 USM IS. The 35 f2 IS needs a couple big brothers.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 8, 2014)

Canon should launch as soon as possible: 

50mm F1.8 IS STM (for shooting compact, and video) : 
50mm F1.4 IS USM (without LOCAS, or Sigma will dominate the market) :-X
85mm F1.8 IS USM (no purple fringing, please) :-\
100mm F2 IS USM (priced below 135mm) 8)


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm excited for that rumored tilt-shift macro lens! I shoot a lot of product photography, so it sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## denobulan (Jun 8, 2014)

Would love a fast zoom that doesn't exhibit the crazy coma of the 16-35 F2.8 or 24mm 1.4 . I'd buy one in a flash - currently using the Samyang lenses in that range for countryside nightscapes.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 8, 2014)

For my cheapskate butt, I'd like to see an "inexpensive" 200-400 F4, somewhere around the $2,000 USD or under range. I know....it's wishful thinking.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 8, 2014)

I wish Canon would make an 85/1.4 that doesn't cost as much as the 85/1.2L, focuses at usual USM speeds, and is perfectly usable wide open. 
It is not an impossible wish, Nikon and Sigma already have it, and Sigma is reportedly bringing out another one. However, I am worried Canon will go the 85/1.8 IS route if they see that as a more profitable market.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 9, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Canon really should replace the oldest lens in ef lineup. Also I would like to see new 400mm f/4 is and 500mm f/5.6 is added to super tele lens lineup. I know a lot of birders who would like to add those lenses in their bags.



The current 400mm DO f4.0 does seem really costly for that extra half stop over the 5.6 - I'm not convinced that Canon will see fit to replace either of the "cheapo" 300/400mm lenses and just say that the new 100-400mm whenever it comes out is the replacement - a 500mm f5.6 IS sounds interesting though... That might just work with screw on filters, but a drop in one would be pretty cool... Get the price under £2000 ? ;-)


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 9, 2014)

Bah!
I missed that I could vote for two. Oh well, I did vote for the EF 12-24/4, and I wouldn't cry too much if that even came out as f/2.8. The other lens I could long for in that selection would be an EF 50/1.2.


----------



## tampa4903 (Jun 9, 2014)

Would love to see a 125-500 f/4-5.6L IS USM.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2014)

Haydn1971 said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Canon really should replace the oldest lens in ef lineup. Also I would like to see new 400mm f/4 is and 500mm f/5.6 is added to super tele lens lineup. I know a lot of birders who would like to add those lenses in their bags.
> ...



This is a trend that I have observed in India with regard to wildlife/Bird Photographers. They always get a crop sensor body (EOS XXXD/XXD/7D) with 300mm f/4 +1.4x TC or 400mm f/5.6 or 100-400mm lens. If they have some extra money they will get a used 500mm f/4L Mk 1(its cheaper than new 300mm f/2.8). There is a big gap right now between the 400mm f/5.6 to 300mm f/2.8L. When I talked with some of the guys they said they wouldn't mind a 400mm f/4 with 1.4x TC or a 500mm f/5.6L lens in their bags as they can save for a lens that costs around 250000INR(~4000US$). Currently in here those 3 cheapest super tele lens are the highest selling lenses with a lot of photographers. 

Just check http://www.indianaturewatch.net/ (this is the site where highest number of wildlife related photos from India are uploaded) for how many photos are taken using 300/400/100-400. 

http://www.indianaturewatch.net/displayimage.php?id=334784

Here are current prices of Canon Super Tele Lenses in India http://www.canon.co.in/personal/products/interchangeable-lens-camera/lenses?languageCode=EN#type=super-telephoto


----------



## KyleSTL (Jun 9, 2014)

Haydn1971 said:


> I'd like to see two ASAP which I would go out and buy as soon as they went on sale...
> 
> EF 20-200mm f4 IS L - Full frame
> EF-M 15-85mm pancake - don't care what f-stop
> ...


Those are what we call pipe dreams, none of those are very realistic physically (pancake) or financially (20-200mm f4L / 200-460mm).


Haydn1971 said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Canon really should replace the oldest lens in ef lineup. Also I would like to see new 400mm f/4 is and 500mm f/5.6 is added to super tele lens lineup. I know a lot of birders who would like to add those lenses in their bags.
> ...


It is a full stop faster.


Chaitanya said:


> Canon really should replace the *oldest lens in ef lineup*. Also I would like to see new 400mm f/4 is and 500mm f/5.6 is added to super tele lens lineup. I know a lot of birders who would like to add those lenses in their bags.


Which one?

50mm f/2.5 Macro (1987)
135mm f/2.8 Soft Focus (1987)
50mm f/1.8 II (1990)
TS-E 45mm f/2.8 (1991)
TS-E 90mm f/2.8 (1991)
100mm f/2 USM (1991)
20mm f/2.8 USM (1992)
85mm f/1.8 USM (1992)
400mm f/5.6 L USM (1993)
50mm f/1.4 USM (1993)

Something tells me the 135mm SF is going to be dead, not replaced. The digital world has little need for the soft focus available on that dinosaur. I could definitely see all other lenses listed above being replaced in the next 3 years.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2014)

KyleSTL said:


> Haydn1971 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see two ASAP which I would go out and buy as soon as they went on sale...
> ...



Its the 50mm f/2.5 that should be replaced. Nikon has AF-S 60mm f/2.8 that has silent focusing motor and internal focusing. I do want a Full Frame 50-70mm Macro lens with USM/STM and IF. And currently neither Canon or Sigma or Tamron offer such a lens. As for that 135mm Soft focus, there are hardly any dealers in India that offer that lens now a days. Usually its the 135mm L lens that sells like hot cakes here.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 9, 2014)

Rolls eyes at Kyle... Pipe dreams are what made today's gadgets ! It's not long ago that 28mm was as wide as the general zoom went, 35mm before that... I don't believe that manufacturers will stop at 24mm, similarly, Nikon have the 10-30mm (27-82mm) in a package just 42mm deep, that's pancake enough for me !

Re super teles, if Tamron can do 150-600 for less than £1000 I'm pretty sure it's just greed stopping Canon doing something substantially shorter for twice the price that will work with future Canon DSLR's, something that stops me investing huge amounts in third party lenses is the lack of future proofing


----------



## RGF (Jun 11, 2014)

all depends upon quality.

I'd gladly accept improved 100-400, though the 70-100 mm would be nice.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jun 11, 2014)

I'd like to see a 180 mm or 200 mm macro lens with image stabilization.


----------



## DRR (Jun 11, 2014)

This is a fun topic. 

I voted 12-24 and the 50mm IS, for what it's worth.

I'd like also like to see a small, non-L, wide angle prime. 16mm f/4 that is compact and lightweight would be great. 

If they could essentially take the existing 85mm/1.8 and add IS that would be a nice addition - 85mm f/1.8 II IS.

Also, anything pancake, I would probably buy.


----------



## iaind (Jun 13, 2014)

Hopefully 12-24 will be 2.8L or 4.0is in line with current introductions, would like to see new 100-400 4.0L is


----------



## IsaacImage (Jun 19, 2014)

1 - 14-24 2.8
2 - 50L 1.2 mk II
3 - 35L mk II
4 - 100 F2 Makro
5 - 85L mk III


----------



## elkatro (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't ask much, just an EF 50mm f/1.8 IS


----------

